# Anybody else use Collinite waxes on their car?



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

Most people that are in to boats are cognizant that Collinite is the manufacturer 
of some of the best protective applications in the industry for marine products.

I've been using their paste wax #885 on my automotive vehicles. 
It's specifically formulated for automotive and aeronautical products, but I've been 
using it for almost 20 years and I'm ecstatic about results like this:
<img src=http:\\members.roadfly.com\mikecanada1\P4140145.jpg>

I apply it religiously every 2 1/2 months, after prepping with P21S Paint 
Cleaner and it just seems to provide an almost impenetrable shield (emphasis 
on 'almost') against stuff like acid rain, salt, bird poop, bug kamikaze's and other 
general junk that ain't too hip for your cars finish.

I even use it on the wheels(after cleaning and prepping with BMW Wheel Cleaner).
<img src=http:\\members.roadfly.com\mikecanada1\Pc220075.jpg>

It's extremely easy on, and also very easy to buff off.

I'm not sure of any test data in regards to #885, but the empirical data that I 
have experienced has convinced me that I will be using the stuff for at least 
another 20 years (if only because that's how long it'll take me to go through the 
inventory that I have remaining on hand.


----------



## SmoothCruise (Jul 23, 2005)

IndyMike said:


> Most people that are in to boats are cognizant that Collinite is the manufacturer
> of some of the best protective applications in the industry for marine products.
> 
> I've been using their paste wax #885 on my automotive vehicles.
> ...


Wow, 2 years and no response. I guess it's official, IndyMike. You and I are the only Collinite users in the whole BMW world. Which is unfortunate, since the wax is very durable, cheap, easy to use, and gives a deeper look, not a shiny plastic toy look that sealants give. It deserves a wider audience.

Anyways, I use 476 once a season. I use the insulator wax in between as a booster wax.
Occasionally, I throw P21s over it, just for kicks.


----------



## 1Dreamer (Oct 23, 2004)

I hadn't heard of Collinite until I was this thread, so I did a search on Autopa and was so impressed by what I read that I ordered their #845 Insulator Wax. Check out this thread on Autopia for starters.

You may not get quite the shine you'll get from P21s/S100, but if you're looking for a *durable *carnuba that will (_supposedly_) hold up to snow and salt for 4 to 6 months, goes and comes off as easy as AIO with no chalky white residue and gives added depth over sealant, this may be just what you were looking for. Even Guru Reports said it was close to Zaino and Klasse in durability. I put it on over 4 coats of SG last weekend, I couldn't believe how easy it was to use and my paint has a depth of shine it didn't have before (on Alpine White!). :thumbup: I'll have to strip everything off before using Klasse again but if it lasts as long as everyone says it does, I think it was worth it.

This company needs to do a better job of marketing. It's been around for over 50 years and few people outside the boating industry on the east coast seem to know about it. I ordered it from MacTec, their pricing is approximately the same as most other sites I found carrying Collinite, but MacTec offers free shipping on all Collinite products regardless of order size. The company is in Pennsylvania, I placed my order on a Saturday so I'm guessing it couldn't have been shipped before Monday and I received it on Weds in CA! Mine came via Priority Mail and they even wrote "Thank You!" by hand on the receipt. 

You may be able to find it retail on the east coast, especially in NY, NJ, Maryland, Pennsylvania and possibly some boating supply stores in coastal areas of Florida. I found only one boating store here in Newport Beach that carried it, but their retail price was 50% more than what I paid through MacTec.


----------



## SmoothCruise (Jul 23, 2005)

1Dreamer said:


> I hadn't heard of Collinite until I was this thread, so I did a search on Autopa and was so impressed by what I read that I ordered their #845 Insulator Wax. Check out this thread on Autopia for starters.
> 
> You may not get quite the shine you'll get from P21s/S100, but if you're looking for a *durable *carnuba that will (_supposedly_) hold up to snow and salt for 4 to 6 months, goes and comes off as easy as AIO with no chalky white residue and gives added depth over sealant, this may be just what you were looking for. Even Guru Reports said it was close to Zaino and Klasse in durability. I put it on over 4 coats of SG last weekend, I couldn't believe how easy it was to use and my paint has a depth of shine it didn't have before (on Alpine White!). :thumbup: I'll have to strip everything off before using Klasse again but if it lasts as long as everyone says it does, I think it was worth it.
> 
> This company needs to do a better job of marketing. It's been around for over 50 years and few people outside the boating industry on the east coast seem to know about it.


Forget about shine... depth is where it's at. It's the difference between a ricer attention grabber (shine), and an educated, classy taste (depth)... to paraphrase a properautocare newsletter. I'll go grab the picture where they do a side-by-side comparison between a sealant and a carnauba.

Anyways, do a search, on this forum and check out IndyMike's response to my question about Collinite (another thread). He has a picture of what Collinite did to his red BMW. Real sweet, deep, and wet looking.


----------



## SmoothCruise (Jul 23, 2005)

1Dreamer said:


> I hadn't heard of Collinite until I was this thread, so I did a search on Autopa and was so impressed by what I read that I ordered their #845 Insulator Wax. Check out this thread on Autopia for starters.
> 
> You may not get quite the shine you'll get from P21s/S100, but if you're looking for a *durable *carnuba that will (_supposedly_) hold up to snow and salt for 4 to 6 months, goes and comes off as easy as AIO with no chalky white residue and gives added depth over sealant, this may be just what you were looking for. Even Guru Reports said it was close to Zaino and Klasse in durability. I put it on over 4 coats of SG last weekend, I couldn't believe how easy it was to use and my paint has a depth of shine it didn't have before (on Alpine White!). :thumbup: I'll have to strip everything off before using Klasse again but if it lasts as long as everyone says it does, I think it was worth it.
> 
> ...


This isn't the side by side comparison I promised, but here's what Collinite can do:

http://autopia.org/forum/showthread.php?t=62312&highlight=collinite


----------



## 1Dreamer (Oct 23, 2004)

SmoothCruise said:


> Forget about shine... depth is where it's at.


 Valid point, but even the best detailers will tell you it's difficult to get much depth out of white paint and most people won't notice much (if any) difference between sealant and carnuba on light colors. That's why many people don't bother with wax on white or silver which only holds up a few weeks and prefer the option of adding additional sealant protection from time to time without having to strip everything off. But after reading comments from people talking about the depth they were getting out of light colors (including white) with the durability of sealant, I decided to give it a shot. If it holds up as well as most people say, they've found a new customer.


----------

